# Thomas Newman scores



## rsg22 (Aug 31, 2022)

Is it possible to buy full orchestral scores for any of Thomas Newman's work? I'm sadly only finding piano reductions and simplified versions for small ensembles.


----------



## ed buller (Aug 31, 2022)

Afraid not

best

e


----------

